

Show HN: Craigslist meets Pinterest - jpmatz
http://www.boojoor.com

======
jpmatz
It took me a while, but I'm finally quite proud having done this all by
myself, during my free time, aside my job.

Living at the border of 4 countries (Luxembourg, France, Belgium & Germany), I
was tired of our local ads websites: one different by country (even if the
next country is 10min away), ugly, not working properly on mobile, requiring
an endless signup form filling before submit any content, and for most of
them, not free to use.

I hope you will enjoy it, maybe even use it and perhaps share it... after all,
I launched on Friday the 13th (which is programmers' day as well
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmer%27s_day](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmer%27s_day)),
I could get lucky!

Some details: \- Fully responsive design \- On PC, drop files anywhere to
create new content instantly (pictures, or even text and XML) \- Compatible
browsers will re-size pictures before upload them, minimizing the waiting time
\- Content is geolocated: means that you can search by distance from anywhere
(city, neighborhood, address or even company name, school, ...) \- Dynamic
search criteria by category (will add more soon)

Tips: Some of you will end up in an empty page, as there is no content in your
country. You will find some in Luxembourg, Bruxelles, Montreal or even San
Francisco & New York.

